# lekki desktop

## sir_skiner

wiec tak, chce sobie zrobic swoj desktop oparty na lekkim ale silnym wm-ie - i tu mysle o fvwm, ale w sumie nie potrzebuje tak rozbudowanej kontroli z klawiatury, potrzeba mi za to konfigurowalnego menu i opcji focusu... wzialem fvwm bo jest bardzo konfigurowalny, szybki i moze byc ladny, ale moze polecicie inny wm.

1. podajcie jakies zjadliwe i tresciwe howto na temat samego fvwm, jakies przyklady itp. zeby mi to przemowilo do wyobrazni, bo na razie to zachowuje sie nie tak jak bym chcial, a wyglada jeszcze gorzej, i mam nikle pojecie jak to zmienic...

2. podpialem na probe go pod gnome i wlaczony desktop uniemozliwial uzywania fvwm-menu [lewy-klik na pulpicie] da sie to obejsc? czy musze sie pozbyc ikonek

narazie to tyle

----------

## CyriC

Ja polecam fluxboxa. Ma wszystko czego tak naprawde potrzebuje.

----------

## arsen

fvwm fajna rzecz, po dlugiej przerwie w urzywaniu fvwm-a (kiedys crystal), od 2 dni sie mecze z jego konfiguracja

http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm.png

czyli to co chce mam w jakis 60% w ogole  :Smile: , 

Sczerze mowiac na poczatku myslelem ze konfiguracja fvwm-a to tylko dla chorych ludzi jest, ale juz powoli lapie ten jego specyficzny jezyk  :Razz: 

----------

## baal

Jeśli szukasz lekkiego WM to obiema rękami podpisuję się pod kahakai... Full wypas :) Fluxbox też niezgorszy...

----------

## misterLu

Ja mam WindowMaker i nie narzekam. Wszystko da sie zrobić klawiaturą. Myslalem tylko, ze jest szybszy troche: Wstaje ok 5 sekund, a mam calkiem dobry komputer. Ile czasu wstaja wasze Xy?

----------

## axquan

Kurs konfiguracji FVWM po polsku znajduje się tutaj.

Natomiast całkiem fajna konfiguracja FVWM to:

FVWM-Crystal stary i nowy.

Oprócz tego zajrzyj sobie na wątek o FVWM na anglojęzycznym forum Gentoo.

----------

## baal

btw, dla ciekawskich, oto jak wygląda kahakai. Polecam

----------

## Woocash

A ten efekt przeźroczystości to jest w standardzie, czy trzeba gdzieś dodać ?

----------

## sir_skiner

 *baal wrote:*   

> btw, dla ciekawskich, oto jak wygląda kahakai. Polecam

 

intryguje mnie to menu procesow, z fvwm tez tak mozna?

----------

## baal

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> A ten efekt przeźroczystości to jest w standardzie, czy trzeba gdzieś dodać ?

 

Sama przezroczystość jest w standardzie. Dodałem tylko pypanel.

----------

## _troll_

Polecam (oczywiscie  :Wink:  ) WindowMakera. Shot http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen_9.png . Nic mu nie brakuje!  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## misterLu

zdradz mi jak to sie robi! Chce miec taki kalendarz i zegarek !!! W tej chwli mam zwykły xclock -d -update=1

pzdr

----------

## _troll_

Wszystko to gdesklet'y  :Smile: 

kalendarz to Calendar. Na bugs.gentoo.org mozesz znalezc do niego dwa ebuildy - jeden jest totalnie zwalony, drugi nie chcial u mnie dzialac (totalnie zwalony jest ten, w ktorym - jak wyedytujesz - zobaczysz DEKLET_NAME="calendar" - MUSI byc z duzej litery Calendar, bo sie nie zainstalouje w systemie). Cos tam poprawilem i poszlo. Musze submitnac na bugs i moge tez wystawic na teraz jak chcesz.

Zegarek mam chyba z psidisplays na tym screenie, ale mi sie nie podobal. Pod adresem : http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen_10.png znajdziesz moj obecny zegarek - ebuild to Clock - jest 5 roznych widokow. Polecam  :Smile: 

Standardowe ustawienia do gdesklets pod WMakerem sa do d**y - uzyj mojego konfiga ( http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/WMWindowAttributes ), albo zrob wlasny.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## PRZEMO

Hm, fajnie wygląda to FVWM-Crystal   :Cool:  Ale pewnie wolniejsze jest od fluxboxa ?   :Cool: 

----------

## orion135

kahakai

   lub 

fluxbox http://alan.umcs.lublin.pl/~orion/screen/ScreenShoot.06-08-04.jpg

----------

## L1

http://l1.homelinux.org/screen/screen-13.06.04.jpg to moja przerobka crystala :> jest bardzo szybki (w senscie fvwm) itd. ladny....

----------

## orion135

 *L1 wrote:*   

> http://l1.homelinux.org/screen/screen-13.06.04.jpg to moja przerobka crystala :> jest bardzo szybki (w senscie fvwm) itd. ladny....

 

to jest skorka na gkrellma czy w configu zmieniles go na przezroczystego ??

----------

## arsen

Oj ta.....FVWM ma moc  :Smile: 

http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm2.png

----------

## L1

 *orion135 wrote:*   

>  *L1 wrote:*   http://l1.homelinux.org/screen/screen-13.06.04.jpg to moja przerobka crystala :> jest bardzo szybki (w senscie fvwm) itd. ladny.... 
> 
> to jest skorka na gkrellma czy w configu zmieniles go na przezroczystego ??

 skorka invisible + zmienione fonty

----------

## orion135

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Oj ta.....FVWM ma moc 
> 
> http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm2.png

 

ok teraz taie pytanie, co to sa za czcionki ??

     pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

 *orion135 wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   Oj ta.....FVWM ma moc 
> 
> http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm2.png 
> 
> ok teraz taie pytanie, co to sa za czcionki ??
> ...

 

```

emerge aquafont 

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## L1

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  *orion135 wrote:*    *arsen^ wrote:*   Oj ta.....FVWM ma moc 
> 
> http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm2.png 
> 
> ok teraz taie pytanie, co to sa za czcionki ??
> ...

 a w gkrellmie BolsterBold Ultra-Light

----------

## nelchael

Bu... a nikt nie polecil XFCE4?!?!?

Tutaj sa dwa screen'y: http://mazy001.net.autocom.pl/~nelchael/

----------

## arsen

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Bu... a nikt nie polecil XFCE4?!?!?
> 
> Tutaj sa dwa screen'y: http://mazy001.net.autocom.pl/~nelchael/

 

Ja polecilem ale w innym poscie  :Smile: 

http://schron.pl/~arsen/

----------

## mkay

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Oj ta.....FVWM ma moc 
> 
> http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm2.png

 

hmm - czego uzywasz do przegladania plikow? sam budujesz to jako menu? i drugie pytanie: jak zrobiles ta transparentnosc?;}

----------

## mkay

 *baal wrote:*   

> btw, dla ciekawskich, oto jak wygląda kahakai. Polecam

 

zainstalowalem sobie, zeby w koncu to kahakai zobaczyc i mam jedn pytanie. przejrzalem konfigi i man'a i nie znalazlem mozliwosci definiowania wlasnych skrotow klawiszowych. gdzie to sie w kahakai robi?

----------

## arsen

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   Oj ta.....FVWM ma moc 
> 
> http://schron.pl/~arsen/fvwm2.png 
> 
> hmm - czego uzywasz do przegladania plikow? sam budujesz to jako menu? i drugie pytanie: jak zrobiles ta transparentnosc?;}

 

to ostro przerobiony konfig od taviso i ikaro:

http://ikaro.dk/files/fvwm2rc.html

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/fvwm2rc.html

----------

## arsen

a jak ktos nie wie cos potrafi zrobic ikaro z fvwm-em to niech zobaczy screeny:

http://ikaro.dk/snapshots/index.htm

----------

## PRZEMO

Screeny wyglądają super, ale jak próbowałem coś zrobić to nie wiedziałem za co sie zabrać ... narazie spowrotem na fluxboxie siedzie   :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

btw Kahakai`a , na "na websajcie" piszą : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Posted by mackstann on Thu Jun 3 2004
> 
> Kahakai's dead. This has been in the topic in #kahakai for a while now, but we were all too lazy to update the website. Sorry about that.  (damn, it's June already. Wow)
> ...

 

btw. ta lista procesow w menu . b mi sie podoba

----------

## sir_skiner

wiecie, ja wymiekam, zaemergowalem crystala, bo pomyslalem ze prosciej mi bedzie dzialac na gotowej konfiguracji, ale sie przeliczylem - taka moduaryzacja configow mnie przeraza i na dzis przerasta niestety, jest gdzies opis plikow konfiguracyjnych crystala? i opis jego dzialania, tzn. wiem ze to skonfigurowany fvwm, ale czy takie rzeczy jak, aplet kontroli xmms, czy zmiana colorsetow z tego menu w gornym rogu  :Very Happy:   itp. sa gdzies udokumentowane porzadnie... cholera, zapalilem sie na ten wm, ale jakos mi nie idzie, za cienki chyba jestem   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## free-mind

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> a jak ktos nie wie cos potrafi zrobic ikaro z fvwm-em to niech zobaczy screeny:
> 
> http://ikaro.dk/snapshots/index.htm

 

 :Shocked:  Faktycznie wygląda pięknie. Ale mam jedno pytanie. Zacznę od tego, że zaczyna mnie męczyc mozolność Nautilus'a 2.6 i w ogóle Gnome'a, ale chcę mieć ładny desktop i ładny menedżer logowania (lub bez tego drugiego, jeśli tak trzeba). Ze wszystkich screenów lekkich desktopów jakie widziałem, najładniej prezentuje się fvwm. Ale czy bardzo trudno się go obsługuje? Na czym w ogóle polega jego konfiguracja? Jakieś menu, czy same configi plikowe? Czy są jakieś gotowe tematy, czy tam configi, żeby tak wyglądały, jak te dzieła ikara? Co muszę mieć w systemie, żeby fvwm mi chodził (i tak ładnie wyglądał), a co mogę wywalić (z pozostałości np. Gnome'a), jeśli już na niego się zdecyduję? Czy programy pisane pod Gnome'a lub Kde będą ładnie śmigać? Czy będą ładnie wyglądać? Czy jeśli już zacznę z niego korzystać, to będę mógł liczyć (być może czasem nawet dość często) na Waszą pomoc?

Wiem, że to dziwne pytania, ale tak właśnie wygląda sytuacja, jak się jest w czymś całkowicie zielonym (a jeśli chodzi o fvwm, to tak właśnie ze mną jest)... Proszę o pomoc. Peace.

----------

## arsen

 *free-mind outsider wrote:*   

>  *arsen^ wrote:*   a jak ktos nie wie cos potrafi zrobic ikaro z fvwm-em to niech zobaczy screeny:
> 
> http://ikaro.dk/snapshots/index.htm 
> 
>  Faktycznie wygląda pięknie. Ale mam jedno pytanie. Zacznę od tego, że zaczyna mnie męczyc mozolność Nautilus'a 2.6 i w ogóle Gnome'a, ale chcę mieć ładny desktop i ładny menedżer logowania (lub bez tego drugiego, jeśli tak trzeba). Ze wszystkich screenów lekkich desktopów jakie widziałem, najładniej prezentuje się fvwm. Ale czy bardzo trudno się go obsługuje? Na czym w ogóle polega jego konfiguracja? Jakieś menu, czy same configi plikowe? Czy są jakieś gotowe tematy, czy tam configi, żeby tak wyglądały, jak te dzieła ikara? Co muszę mieć w systemie, żeby fvwm mi chodził (i tak ładnie wyglądał), a co mogę wywalić (z pozostałości np. Gnome'a), jeśli już na niego się zdecyduję? Czy programy pisane pod Gnome'a lub Kde będą ładnie śmigać? Czy będą ładnie wyglądać? Czy jeśli już zacznę z niego korzystać, to będę mógł liczyć (być może czasem nawet dość często) na Waszą pomoc?
> ...

 

uhhh, zporo tego  :Smile: 

na początek....FVWM jest jak na razie najbardziej zagmatfanym menadzerem okien jaki uzywałem.

Ale ma oczywiscie zalety, jest baaaaardzo konfigurowalny, można w nim zrobić bardzo wiele, ale nie jest to łatwa sprawa.

Aplikacje kde czy gnome oczywiscie dzialaja elegancko.

Konfiguracja sprowadza sie do edycji pliku ~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc

ale nie jest to prosta sprawa, dlatego dla mało cierpliwych jest temat o nazwie fvwm-crystal (oczywiscie tez go mozna bardzo dobrze zmodyfikowac pod wlasny gust), ja akurat z niego kiedys kozystalem i dzieki niemu cos na temat w ogole fvwm wiem.

przykladowy plik konfiguracyjny ikaro z tych ladnych screenow:

http://ikaro.dk/files/fvwm2rc.html

czyli na pierwszy rzut oka malo mowi, na poczatek jesli ktos ma wysokie samozaparcie w jego konfiguracji polecam artukul o fvwm autora hopkego, dzieki niemu sie dowiemy wiecej o fvwm:

http://www.dobremiasto.net/~hoppke/too_much_to_learn/fvwm/index.html

cala reszta znajduje sie w podreczniku systemowym.

Na koniec pozostaje mi tylko rzyczyc duzo cierpliwosci.

----------

## sir_skiner

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhhh, zporo tego 
> 
> na początek....FVWM jest jak na razie najbardziej zagmatfanym menadzerem okien jaki uzywałem.
> ...

 

wcale nie jest zagmatwany, ba, jest nawet logiczny na swoj pokretny sposob, ale jak przechodzisz z gnome/kde/xfce na fvwm to jak przesiadka z windows-xp na LFS, dla mnie to jak narazie najwieksze wyzwanie w prawie 11 miesiecznej przygodzie z pingwinem i nie wiem czy mi starczy cierpliwosci na zrozumienie jego konfiguracji, pewnie moglbym nauczyc sie cudzych ustawien, ale w takim wypadku uzywanie fvwm mija sie z celem bo konfigurowalnosc to najwieksza sila fvwm... pozatym bindings crystala jakos mi nie leza...  :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

a ja sobie wrocilem do enlightenmenta , jako ze sie "troche ruszylo"  :Smile: 

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/1.jpg

pozdro:)

----------

## endel

ja tam zostaje przy fluxboxie  :Smile:  http://members.lycos.co.uk/endel/fluxbox.jpg

----------

## axquan

O ja, tu się rozmawia o moim projekcie, a ja milczę. Czas naprawić błędy młodośći  :Wink: 

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> wiecie, ja wymiekam, zaemergowalem crystala, bo pomyslalem ze prosciej mi bedzie dzialac na gotowej konfiguracji, ale sie przeliczylem - taka moduaryzacja configow mnie przeraza i na dzis przerasta niestety, jest gdzies opis plikow konfiguracyjnych crystala?

 

Fajnie, że coraz więcej osób używa fvwm-crystal. Niestety naszą bolączką jest brak dokumentacji "for dummies" (nie chciałem nikogo obrazić, ale znam takich ludzi, którzy używają fvwm-crystal od miesiąca i nie korzystali ze skrótów klawiszowych, bo nawet nie zaglądali do pliku o wymownej nazwie README  :Smile:  ). 

Kiedyś sam byłem początkującym userem fvwm-crystal i cóż mogę dać jego użytkownikom, jak nie szczyptę rad   :Very Happy: 

Opisy do funkcji zamieszczone są jako komentarze w konfiguracji ( kolejna wcinka;  w wyniku pewnych czyniików projekt fvwm-crystal podzeilił się na 2 obozy: jeden związany ze starym dobrym crystalem, obecnie nic nie robi [ coś jak XFree  :Smile:  ], a drugi skupiający wyłącznie 1 członka w osobie harnira [ Keith Packard    :Laughing:  ] tworzący cały czas nowe konfigi, ale nie posiadający praktycznie żadnej dokumentacji; koniec wcinki). Najlepiej byłoby tam zajrzeć. O i nie obawiaj się ilości plików i modułów. Zobaczysz po jakiś 2-3 dniach używania wszystko zacznię się układać. Polecam przejrzenie wspomnianego pliku README. A tu taki mały comprehension:

- ustawienie ścieżek do katalogów ( wallpapers, music, lyrics); ustalenie menadżera plików otwieranego przez Alt+RMB; ustawienie fontów; ustalenie czy tapeta ma być losowana przy starcie, czy też ma być użyta ostatnio wybrana - plik ~/.fvwm/01enviroment

- ustawienie programów uruchamianych przy starcie - plik ~/.fvwm/05load-programs (logiczne, czyż nie?)

- zmiana bindingów - plik ~/.fvwm/settings/10desktop (dużo osób decyduje się na wcześniej ustalone bindingi, ale podaje jakby co)

- jeżeli nie podoba ci się colorset, możesz stworzyć własny, modyfikując obojętnie który plik z katalogu ~/.fvwm/colorsets/*.colorset. Nie jesteś oczywiście ograniczony tylko do modyfikacji, możesz stworzyć własny plik *.colorset według podanego wzoru. Jeżeli nadal masz zastrzeżenia co do kolorów, czy raczej do tego, iż wiele modułów ma takie same kolory ( dla oszczędności miejsca, czasu, czy czegokolwiek, nie wiem, nie ja to ustalałem, kolory poszczególnych modułów są zgrupowane i tak np. kolor paska na dole jest taki sam jak menu identyfikacji programów) musisz dokonać zmian w plikach samych modułów (patrz niżej).

budowa katalogu z modułami:

- 00remove - usuwa moduł z pamięci podczas restartu FVWM, lub przy jego zmaknięciu.

- 02apperance - właściwości widzialne modułu typu brak focusa, czy nie pojawianie się jego ikonki w pagerze ( o tym co to jest pager za chwilkę ).

- 03position - pozycja modułu na ekranie 

- 99install - instaluje moduł w pamięci

- load - wywołuje wszystkie pliki konfiguracji oznaczone według wzoru [0..9][0..9]nazwa. Prawidłowe nazwy możesz zaobserwować wyżej, a do czego to się przydaje? W module docklet możesz usuwając liczbę sprzed nazwy pliku zdezaktywować konkretną aplikację dokującą.

Funkcje modułów ( te informacje dostępne są także na stronie www projektu:

- apps - menu z aplikacjami obecne w lewym-górnym menu programu  

- bindings - bindingi dotyczące klawiatury 

- clock - zegarek w prawym-górnym rogu

- colorsets - no comment

- docklet - menu dokujące ( pamiętaj, że jeśli dodajesz kolejny dock musisz najpierw zmienić szerokość modułu w pliku ~/.fvwm/docklet/03position)

- frame - obsługa ramki znajdującej się nad okenm aplikacji

- pager - obraz wirtualnych pulpitów, znajduje się na górze ekranu

- settings - ustawienia crystal-console (przydatne cacko, jest to zwykły terminal, tyle że można go chować i ujawiniać, przypomina konsolę w quake`u), zachowania okien, focusu, oraz zachowania menu

- styles - style okien konkretnych aplikacji ( wystarczy dodać plik z nazwą [0..9][0..9]nazwa_naszego_programu i nadać styl danej aplikacji, np, żeby nie pojawiał się górny pasek w mplayerze.

- windows-graph - pasek uruchomionych aplikacji "graficznych" (wszystkie oprócz konsoli) w lewym dolnym rogu

- windows-text -   pasek uruchomionych  konsoli w prawym dolnym rogu

- xmms - zachowanie modułu xmms`a ( przydatne sktóry klawiszowe:

alt+x - uruchomienie utworu

alt+s - pokazywanie/ukrywanie okna xmms`a

alt+v - zatrzymanie utworu

alt+c - pause/unpause)

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sa gdzies udokumentowane porzadnie... cholera, zapalilem sie na ten wm, ale jakos mi nie idzie, za cienki chyba jestem  

 

Porządnie nie, ale jak widzisz jednak jest tego trochę. I nie martw się, jak pisałem wcześniej po kilku dniach opanujesz co jest gdzie i będziesz hulał.

Dla ciekawostki (marna bo marna, ale moja własna) mogę powiedzieć, że kiedy chciałem zainstalować sobie fvwm-crystala w październiku 2003 musiałem męczyć się 2,5 tygodnia, żeby zainstalować fvwm na mojej mandarynce ( zielony byłem i miałem menu wyboru wm`a podczas startu systemu, a jak być może wiecie mandarynka ma paczkę tylko do stabilnej wersji fvwm, a fvwm-crystal wymaga wersji rozwojowej ). Dałem kilka propozycji harnirowi, trochę dodtaków i za jakiś czas dostałem dostęp do cvs`u crystala. I niech mi ktoś nie powie, że cierpliwość się nie opłaca 

 :Smile:  .

I na koniec tego dłuugiego zachęcam użytkowników fvwm-crystala do wysyłanie swoich propozycji do harnira odnośnie jego wersji fvwm-crystal. Lub jeżeli macie takie życzenie do mnie ( tak, to ja jestem tym z XFree    :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  ) dla pośmiertnej wersji fvwm-crystal, bo znając mój i kolegów z projektu zapał do pracy poprawki szybko nie nadejdą, choć gdybym miał dobrą motywację, to kto wie...

Pozdro 4 all

----------

## mkay

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a ja sobie wrocilem do enlightenmenta , jako ze sie "troche ruszylo" 
> 
> 

 

co sie ruszylo? nie mow, ze e17?;>

i skad te przezroczystosci? o ile pamietam enlightenment tak nie umial

----------

## fallow

projekt  ruszyl sa info na www.enlightenment.org ,  w tej chwili w portage jest  0.16.7_pre3  :Smile:  , w tej chwili uzywam 16tki ,  w sumie ten manager zawsze robil na mnie najwieksze wrazenie ...  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

 *axquan wrote:*   

> O ja, tu się rozmawia o moim projekcie, a ja milczę. Czas naprawić błędy młodośći 

 

dzieki, nieco mnie to pokrzepilo... tylko jeszcze ktora wersja crystala jest w portage, martwa czy nieudokumentowana?

bo na przyklad nie mam zadnego [0-9][0-9]dektop, jest natomiast katalog bindings z kilkoma plikami...

to na bialo to efekt niedospanego poranka  :Very Happy: 

----------

## axquan

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

>  *axquan wrote:*   O ja, tu się rozmawia o moim projekcie, a ja milczę. Czas naprawić błędy młodośći  
> 
> dzieki, nieco mnie to pokrzepilo... tylko jeszcze ktora wersja crystala jest w portage, martwa czy nieudokumentowana?

 

Z tego co widzę, to chyba wersja "martwa". 

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bo na przyklad nie mam zadnego [0-9][0-9]dektop, jest natomiast katalog bindings z kilkoma plikami...
> 
> to na bialo to efekt niedospanego poranka 

 

Aaaaaaa, no tak, już wiem na czym polega problem. Nie wsytarczy tylko zemergować pakietu fvwm-crystal, trzeba jeszcze wydać magiczną instrukcję fvwm-crystal.install, która skopiuje pliki konfiguracji z /usr/cośtam do katalogu domowego. Chociaż wydawało mi się, że emerge wyświetla pod koniec instalacji komunikat, że trzeba to zrobić... W każdym bądź razie, jak wydasz to polecenie wszystko powinno grać. 

A jeśli to jednak nie to i masz już działąjącego fvwm-crystal, to ten zapis [0-9][0-9] oznacza, że pierwszy znak w nazwie pliku musi być 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 lub 9, to samo z drugim znakiem, a dalsza część nazwy jest dowolna ( nie wiem, czy się wygłupiam mówiąc tak oczywiste rzeczy, ale ponieważ jesteś niedospany to może naprawdę pomóc zajarzyć  :Smile:  )

----------

## sir_skiner

 *axquan wrote:*   

>  ( nie wiem, czy się wygłupiam mówiąc tak oczywiste rzeczy, ale ponieważ jesteś niedospany to może naprawdę pomóc zajarzyć  )

 

tylko troszke  :Cool: 

dzis to nic nie robie, bo to sie moze zle skonczyc... trzeba byc przytomnym

----------

## PRZEMO

Hm jest coś innego oprócz gdesklets i karamby żeby sobie desktop udekorować ? Może coś co by zjadało mało ramu ? (fluxbox)   :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## endel

pewnie ze jest  :Smile:  Idesk, gkrellm, torsmo, root-tail - polecam http://www.lynucs.org/?fluxbox

----------

## PRZEMO

O, już sprawdzam ...   :Cool:  A w gkrellm da się jakoś przezroczystość zrobić ?   :Confused: 

----------

## endel

to zalezy od skory - zainstaluj sobie wszystkie 

```
emerge gkrellm-themes
```

 i wybierz glass, albo invisible

----------

## rane

heh - chłopaki: poprawcie linki albo je usuńcie (nie mam na myśli arsena  :Smile:  - trochę denerwujące są te wszystkie 403 404 przy czytaniu wątku ...

----------

## PRZEMO

fajne to torsmo .. wystarczy mi to   :Laughing:  A tutaj jest mój screen: http://www.gentoo.foryou.pl/grafika/screeny/desktop.png  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

